# Brady's 2nd CDX leg Nov 12 2016



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice job you two!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations Brady, I hope there are some good treats in that yellow bag for you in addition to your ribbon!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Brady.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Way to go Brady!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A bully stick which had a few friends lining up for since I just don't do bully sticks, and a roll of Happy Howie's (beef) which the dogs will get to enjoy 




KKaren said:


> Congratulations Brady, I hope there are some good treats in that yellow bag for you in addition to your ribbon!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And an interesting sidebar, there were 15 Open A dogs, 5 qualified of which 4 were Sunfire dogs ! Pretty cool.

He is entered today but we are sitting this trial out - Faelan did something to himself at the trial yesterday and we are at a minimum taking it easy today possibly heading to the vets - hoprfully just a tweak but I want to watch him and I doubt Brady will mind spending the day with all his best buds.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Big congratulations to you both!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Hope Faelan is doing better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks - Faelan will just be starting back on activity. He had the 2+ weeks of crate rest for the partial tear of the ACL followed by 2 surgical procedures (tooth extraction and growth removed from his front leg) - he still has stitches but I removed the cone yesterday - stitches coming out on Sat but it it should be okay. He is finally off Tramadol & doxie too 

Brady did not make it to his 3rd trial, so hopefully he will finish his CDX in the spring and then he & his mama will both be starting their UD adventures 



2golddogs said:


> Congratulations!! Hope Faelan is doing better.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

